# BSNL EVDO



## rajwansh2003 (May 8, 2009)

BSNL EVDO Programming And Installation ( Speed Up Evdo , Maximum Speed Of Bsnl Evdo Bsnl Evdo Software Update ,Bsnl Bsnl Evdo Optimization Tool )

go to link    
*www.zimbio.com/member/vishnunuk/articles/1910737/BSNL+EVDO+Programming+Installation+Speed+Up


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

anyone tried this service yet?


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 16, 2009)

yes cheap but good
hope this will help you.
*bsnlevdoclub.com/


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

thanks will take a look


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 13, 2009)

Is BSNL EVDO Service supported all over India or in limited cities ?


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jun 18, 2009)

limited cities only


----------



## viruses (Jun 18, 2009)

it is really hopless for me.what a waste of money


----------

